# cis basic for rookie



## bennybama1 (Aug 10, 2012)

i completed 16 valve swap from 88 scirocco and not all parts were on my fuel distributor,missing pressure regulator and all other parts. so i put my fuel distributor from my 8 valve 89 cabriolet on there. I have seen alot of talk on cis basic and could use some info or diagrams . Its running now but just dont seem to powerful,thanks for all help.Be easy on me i am new to all of this and have learned so much from all of you on here.


----------



## atlanticcoastcustoms (Sep 26, 2007)

Sounds like you are not running a Warm Up Regulator (WUR). 
I imagine you plugged the connector for the Differential Pressure Regulator (DPR) into the plug on the side of the Frequency Valve? The DPR and the Freq. Valve basically perform the same task. One is physically connected to the side of the Fuel Distributor, and the other is just mounted to the outside edge. Both have the same 2-prong connector. 

If so, and if my understanding is correct, you would then need to run either a Fuel Pressure Regulator, or a WUR in addition to the Frequency Valve. 

Everything else, I believe, is the same.


----------



## bennybama1 (Aug 10, 2012)

*no 02*



atlanticcoastcustoms said:


> Sounds like you are not running a Warm Up Regulator (WUR).
> I imagine you plugged the connector for the Differential Pressure Regulator (DPR) into the plug on the side of the Frequency Valve? The DPR and the Freq. Valve basically perform the same task. One is physically connected to the side of the Fuel Distributor, and the other is just mounted to the outside edge. Both have the same 2-prong connector.
> 
> If so, and if my understanding is correct, you would then need to run either a Fuel Pressure Regulator, or a WUR in addition to the Frequency Valve.
> ...


 alright I have all the cis-e stuff bought and put on car it still bogs at acceleration,I have headers with no 02 sensor.Is there anything I need to do to wiring while adjustment of air fuel ratio?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

bennybama1 said:


> i completed 16 valve swap from 88 scirocco and not all parts were on my fuel distributor,missing pressure regulator and all other parts. so i put my fuel distributor from my 8 valve 89 cabriolet on there. I have seen alot of talk on cis basic and could use some info or diagrams . Its running now but just dont seem to powerful,thanks for all help.Be easy on me i am new to all of this and have learned so much from all of you on here.


both cars should be CIS-E, no?

why do you want to go to CIS basic?

CIS-E is much better/more forgiving..

there are 3 (actually 4) kinds of CIS that came on VWs..

CIS basic came on the early cars. its rather dumb. it has no way of knowing if its running rich or lean. it just runs. no ECU..

CIS-Lambda was next.. and it was just CIS basic with the addition of an o2 sensor, frequency valve, and a bare bones ECU.. CIS-Lambda would still run without the ECU hooked up..

CIS-Electronic was next after lambda.. it had fully electronic fuel control.. and some models even had electronic spark control as well..


----------

